# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Βοηθεια για αγορα κλουβας

## xasimo

Καλησπερα σας και απο δω!

Αυτην την περιοδο βρισκομαι σε αναζητηση για αγορα καινουργιας κλουβας και θα ηθελα λιγο την γνωμη σας.
Εχω ηδη μια κλουβα διαστασεων 76 x 46 x 45,5 αυτη εδω.
[IMG][/IMG]

Οι διαστασεις που εχει ειναι για μενα οι ιδανικες αλλα ειναι δυσκολη στο καθαρισμα γιατι δεν βγαινει ο πατος. Απο οτι εψαξα δεν εχω βρει, εγω τουλαχιστον, κλουβα σε αυτες τις διαστασεις και με συρομενο πατο. 

Η μια προταση ηταν να την καθαριζω με συρματοβεργα η αντιστοιχη με πλαστικη τριχα. Θα το κοιταξω παιδια ευχαριστω  :Happy:  
Η αλλη προταση ηταν να αφαιρεσω την σχαρα κοβοντας τα πλαινα αυτακια. Ειναι κατι που το εχω σκεφτει αλλα προκυπτουν διαφορα θεματα με την κλουβα μετα. 
Το πιο βασικο ειναι πως νομιζω πως, αν το κανω, μετα παλι δεν θα συρετε η σχαρα γιατι δεν θα χωραει. Και ιδου τι εννοω...

[IMG][/IMG] 

πρεπει να κοψω τους οδηγους του χωρισματος αρχικα. Kαι δευτερον μετα παλι δεν ξερω αν χωραει να περασει γτ δεν υπαρχει επαρκης χωρος νομιζω.

[IMG][/IMG]

Θελω να ρωτησω τον Κ. Τασο tasos-mo  επειδη εδω #306  ανεφερε οτι το εχει κανει, αν οντως χωραει να περασει ετσι ωστε να το επιχειρησω κι εγω, μην χαλαω τσαμπα την κλουβα....


Και το δευτερο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι για κλουβα διαστασεων 90 x 34.5 x 43.5. Αυτη εδω.

[IMG][/IMG]

που εχει συρομενη σχαρα και ανοιγει ετσι 




την εχει κανεις να μου πει την γνωμη του επειδη δεν την εχω δει απο κοντα (μονο απο internet εδω στη Χαλκιδα δεν την πουλανε στα πετσοπ) αν ειναι οκ ? 
Βολευει δηλαδη? γιατι το πλατος 34,5 μου φαινεται στενο καπως...

Αυτα τα ολιγα  ::  καθε γνωμη ευπροσδεκτη!

----------


## mitsman

Η 90αρα ειναι πάρα μα παρα πολυ ανετη! μην ξεχνας οτι τα καναρινια θελουν μήκος για να πετάξουν Κατερίνα! οχι βαθος!!!
Επισης σου δινει το πλεονέκτημα να την χωρίζεις σε 3 μερη! να βλέπονται και να μην βλεπονται!

----------


## xasimo

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την γνωμη σου Δημητρη  :Happy:  κανα μηνα τωρα το σκεφτομαι και δεν μπορω να αποφασισω, γιατι την δευτερη δεν την εχω δει και απο κοντα, για αυτο σας ρωτησα...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

η κινεζικη 60αρα για μενα ειναι ιδανικη. ειτε για ενα ζευγαρι, ειτε για ενα πουλι. το κυριοτερο για μενα ειναι οτι εχει τις πλαινες πορτες για την φωλια στο καταληλο υψος.
ανετα τη μεταφερεις, την πλενεις...συν οτι εχει και τη σχαρα το χωρισμα και το συρταρι μπροστα.

η 90αρα ειναι καλη, αλλα θα σου κανει τα πουλακια αγριμια.

----------


## VasilisM

Αυτήν που έχεις έχω και εγώ και καθαρίζει μια χαρά με σφουγγάρι πιάτων ζεστό νερό και ξύδι....αν φοβάσαι μην σου φύγουν τα καναρίνια απλά βάζε το χώρισμα...Σε αυτή που θέλεις να πάρεις θέλει προσοχή...εγώ τον πάτο τον έχω δεμένο με δεματικά γιατί κουνιέται εύκολα και μπορεί να σου φύγουν τα πουλάκια

----------


## xasimo

Ναι αλλο ενα κακο με την πρωτη που εχω βαλει  ειναι οτι για την εξωτερκιη φωλια δεν βολευουν τα ανοιγματα, ειναι χαμηλα...αλλα μπαινει εσωτερικη ανετα.
Τη σχαρα το χωρισμα και το συρταρι μπροστα το εχει και αυτη παντως.
Γιατι θα μου τα κανει αγριμια η 90αρα....?

60αρα Κωστα δεν θελω να παρω εχω ηδη μια και δεν με βολευει...δεν πρεπει να ειναι ιδια με αυτην που εχεις βεβαια απο οτι μου εχεις πει. Εμενα  εχει 27 εκ πλατος και μου φαινεται πολυ στενη. Μπορει το μηκος να ειναι οκ αλλα πιστεψε με τα βλεπω και ζοριζονται εκει μεσα.

----------


## xasimo

> Αυτήν που έχεις έχω και εγώ και καθαρίζει μια χαρά με σφουγγάρι πιάτων ζεστό νερό και ξύδι....αν φοβάσαι μην σου φύγουν τα καναρίνια απλά βάζε το χώρισμα...Σε αυτή που θέλεις να πάρεις θέλει προσοχή...εγώ τον πάτο τον έχω δεμένο με δεματικά γιατί κουνιέται εύκολα και μπορεί να σου φύγουν τα πουλάκια


αυτο με το ζεστο νερο γιατι δεν μου ειχε κοψει ....??

Δηλαδη εσεις Κ.Βασιλη που απο οτι καταλαβα εχετε και τις δυο, προτιματε την πρωτη?

----------


## mitsman

Είναι αναλογα την χρήση που θες να κανεις! και εγω είχα και τις 2! και οι δυο ειναι πολύ ωραιες με την 90αρα να δινει καποια επιπλεον ατου!

----------


## xasimo

Ωωωω τελεια τα εχεις κανει εκει!!! 
Αυτο το ξυλινο πλαισιο να φανταστω το εχεις κανει εσυ ετσι? 
Αν μπορεις καποια στιγμη να το βγαλεις μια πιο κοντινη να παιρνω ιδεες θα με υποχρεωνες  :Happy: 

Οσον αφορα τις κλουβες ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια. Απο οτι καταλαβα εχουν και οι δυο συν και πλην. Θα τα συνοψισω και θα αποφασισω  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Κατερίνα αυτά ηταν στο παλιο μου εκτροφειο!!! τις εδωσα ολες τις 90αρες και πηρα κλειστου τυπου κλουβια τελικα που μου αρέσουν περισσότερο!
*Το super duper mini εκτροφείο μας!*εδω έχω περισσότερες φωτογραφιες απο το πως το είχα φτιαξε.... βεβαια για οτι θες ειμαι πάντα εδώ διαθέσιμος!

----------


## xasimo

Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## VasilisM

> αυτο με το ζεστο νερο γιατι δεν μου ειχε κοψει ....??
> 
> Δηλαδη εσεις Κ.Βασιλη που απο οτι καταλαβα εχετε και τις δυο, προτιματε την πρωτη?


Η πρώτη είναι μεγαλύτερη σαν χώρος και το πλεονέκτημα της δεύτερης δεν το χρησιμοποιώ αφού έχω μόνιμα δεμένο τον πάτο.....και οι δύο καλές είναι...κοίτα εσύ τι σε βολεύει..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Βασιλη τη σχαρα εχεις δεμενη? εισαι σε εξωτερικο χωρο?

----------


## VasilisM

> Βασιλη τη σχαρα εχεις δεμενη? εισαι σε εξωτερικο χωρο?


Ναι τη σχάρα έχω δεμένη....σε εξωτερικό χώρο τα έχω και στο πίσω μέρος που έχει ένα άνοιγμα κάτω είναι ψιλοεπικίνδυνο γιατί κουνιέται εύκολα η σχάρα

----------


## mparoyfas

ολα σωστά και ωραία εγω ψηφίζω 90αρα δαγκωτο οσο για τα πουλια αγριμία που αναγράφει πιο πάνω το τακίμι μου ναι ισχύει αλλα εγω έτσι τα θέλω τα πουλιά, θα σου πω και ενα μυστικό αν τα ρεγουλάρεις σωστα και τα συναρμολογίσεις μονάχος σου θα πετυχεις αθόρυβη λειτουργία αυτο πρακτικα σημαίνει οτι το βράδυ που εχω χρόνο βγαζω σχαρες τις μουλιαζω σε ζεστο νερο στην μπανιερα όλες μαζί τις πλένω με νερο και πλαστικη βουρτσα τις περνάω με ξύδι πανω σε πανι μικροφίμπρας (που κραταει καιρους πολλους αν το καθαρίζεις μετα) ολα αυτα για δεκα σχάρες κανουν 45 λεπτά με το χαβά μου παει και μιση ωρα αν θέλεις 6 απο τα 10 πουλια δεν χαλανε την μπάλα τους!

Θέλουν καλό χειρισμο οχι ατσουμπαλες κινήσεις εχω 2 στήλες επί 5 κλουβες στοιβαγμενες η μια πάνω στην αλλη χωρις κανένα προβλημα , πανε και κρεμαστές αν θέλεις ολοι μου αντρες εχουν μια για παρτη τους τα κορίτσια τα ειχα μαζι αλλα τωρα τα έχω ανα 2 τα πουλια ειναι απολαυση σε μεγάλους χώρους εγω προσωπικά πίστευω οτι και στο τραγουδι και στην συμπεριφορά τους ανεβαίνουν μια κλίμακα όσο αγρίμια και αν γίνονται .

εδω ενα δείγμα ημιτελες ακομη  με την κοριτσάρα μου στη μέση 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xasimo

Πωπω με κανετε και ζηλευω με αυτα που μου δειχνετε ολοι!! Να  τα χαιρεστε Κ.Μανωλη και τα πουλακια και την κουκλα σας!

Αυτες εδω που δειχνετε ειναι οι 90 αρες? υπερτεραστιες φαινονται ετσι οπως εχει τραβηχτει η φωτο :oopseyes: 

Εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα πως μπορουν να ξεφυγουν τα πουλια βεβαια. 
Δυστυχως δεν την εχω δει απο κοντα αυτην την κλουβα. Απο internet θα την παραγγειλω γι αυτο και ζητησα την γνωμη σας...
Υποθετω πως μονο μια δοκιμη θα με πεισει...

----------


## mparoyfas

ναι τις εχω παρει προφίλ για αυτο δειχνουν έτσι, ομως ειναι ανέτες , οι πορτες ειναι μεγαλες βαζοντας χέρι μεσα μενει πολυς χωρος ειχα δραπετες οποτε ξέρω, ειναι καλες και στοιχίζουν περιπου 42,00 με 45,00€

----------


## xasimo

Kαι εγω τοσο τις βρισκω. 
Οι πορτες που εχει η 80αρα που εχω, απο οσο μπορω να διακρινω τουλαχιστον, ειναι οι διπλασιες απο αυτες που βλεπω στις φωτο οτι εχουν οι δικες σας.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να σου πω κάτι για τον πάτο που δε βγαίνει. Αν πάρεις ένα βουρτσάκι με χερούλι άνετα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Εγώ αυτό εφαρμόζω στα παπαγάλια που δε βγαίνει η σχάρα.

----------


## xasimo

Κοιτα εχω δοκιμασει με ενα συγκεκριμενο βουρτσακι και δεν με βολευε. Θα παω να κοιταξω για κατι αλλο, ισως και συρμαροβουρτσα που μου ειπαν τα παιδια. 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι ευκολια να την βγαζεις οποτε θελεις και να την πλενεις. 
Εγω αυτο που εκανα μεχρι τωρα ηταν να την τριβω με χαρτι μια φορα την βδομαδα να φυγουν τα πολλα-πολλα και καθε δυο βδομαδες να βγαζω τα πουλια και να την πλενω ολοκληρη...μιλαμε για διαδικασια ολοκληρη...
Η θα παω να βρω κανενα τετοιο βουρτσακι να με βολευει ή θα παω να παρω την 90αρα που βγαινει η σχαρα.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια  :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οπως λενε και τα παιδια η συρματοβουρτσα, η σπατουλα ειναι ποιο καλα.

αλλος τροπος ειναι, οταν θες να καθαρισεις την σχαρα, θα βαζεις πρωτα στα πουλια  να κανουν μπανιο και μετα με σφουγκαρακι με συρμα θα καθαριζει ποιο ευκολα.

----------


## xasimo

Μα η συρματοβουρτσα ή η σπατουλα δεν θα μου τριψει και την μπογια μαζι...? εγω αυτο φοβομουν και δεν το ειχα επιχειρησει  :: 
κατι τετοιο λετε δηλαδη? 

 

βρηκα και αυτη 2 σε 1 


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτες ειναι, η κοκκινη ειναι καλυτερη. δεν φευγει το χρωμα. το χρωμα για να φυγη θελει χοντρο γυαλοχαρτο η σβουρακι.

----------


## xasimo

Ευχαριστω βρε παιδια! Τι θα εκανα και χωρις εσας δηλαδη  ::

----------


## mitsman

Με την κόκκινη δεν φευγει το χρώμα το έχω κανει εγω μερικες εκατονταδες φορες!!! αν  φυγει ομως σε 2-3 χρονια δεν έγινε και κάτι.... και ετσι να μεινει και να ρίξεις ενα βαψιμο ειναι το ιδιο!!!!
Δεν θα αγορασεις οικοπεδο!!! ενα κλουβακι θα παρεις!!! χαχαχαχαχα
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## xasimo

Ελα ντε αχαχαχαχαχα!

απλα θελω να παραγγειλω και μια βαση ξυλινη σαν αυτη που εχεις κανει να βαλω και προστασια για εξω..
Γι αυτο θελω να δω αν θα την κανω για 90αρες ή 80αρες!

----------


## mitsman

οι 76αρες πάντως έχουν σταντ έτοιμο που μπορεις να αγοράσεις... οπως τις έχω εγω

----------


## kostas karderines

Οπως το λεει ο δημητρης και ο κωστας,Και γω την κοκκινη χρησιμοποιώ!

Δημήτρη δεν ήξερα ότι έχουν και βάση, ωραία είναι...

----------


## tasos-mo

> Η αλλη προταση ηταν να αφαιρεσω την σχαρα κοβοντας τα πλαινα αυτακια. Ειναι κατι που το εχω σκεφτει αλλα προκυπτουν διαφορα θεματα με την κλουβα μετα. 
> Το πιο βασικο ειναι πως νομιζω πως, αν το κανω, μετα παλι δεν θα συρετε η σχαρα γιατι δεν θα χωραει. Και ιδου τι εννοω...
> 
> [IMG][/IMG] 
> 
> πρεπει να κοψω τους οδηγους του χωρισματος αρχικα. Kαι δευτερον μετα παλι δεν ξερω αν χωραει να περασει γτ δεν υπαρχει επαρκης χωρος νομιζω.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Θελω να ρωτησω τον Κ. Τασο tasos-mo  επειδη εδω #306  ανεφερε οτι το εχει κανει, αν οντως χωραει να περασει ετσι ωστε να το επιχειρησω κι εγω, μην χαλαω τσαμπα την κλουβα....


Κατερινα ειναι πολυ απλό.. Ανοιξα ολα τα κουμπωματα της σχαρας και την εβγαλα(αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο κομμάτι,βεβαια θα εχεις αφαιρέσει το ταψακι για να ειναι πιο ευκολο) .μετα κόβεις τα κουμπωματα(αυτακια) απο την αριστερή και δεξιά πλευρα,αν θυμαμαι καλά εχει απο ενα και στις δυο πλευρες.. Μετα ισιώνεις τα κουμποματα απο την πισω και την μπροστα πλευρα(ειναι 5 ή 6 σε καθε πλευρα) ετσι ωστε οταν την βαζεις στην θεση της τα πισω αυτακια θα μπαινουν αναμεσα στα καγκελα τις πισω πλευρας για περισσότερη στήριξη και τα μπροστά όντας ισια θα σε βοηθάν για να την βγάλεις. Στην συνέχεια για να γινει πιο στιβαρη η κλουβα επειδη εβγαλες την σχαρα θα δεσεις τον πάτο που εχει κατω απο το ταψακι με ταιραπς ή απλο συρματακι.το μοναδικο προβλημα που πολυ καλα έδειξες στην φωτο λυνεται πανευκολα..τραβώντας το ταψακι εξω 10ποντους το σημειο που δειχνεις οτι κολλαει βγαινει ανετα..και μετα ξανακλεινεις το ταψακι(εξάλλου σε καμια κλουβα δεν βγαζεις ταψακι και σχαρα μαζι.) δεν χρειάζεται να κόψεις κανεναν οδηγω.. Οπως βλεπεις το ταψακι σου εχει αρκετο πλατος πανω και ειναι σαν οδηγος για την σχαρα..
Αααα ξεχασα τα πισω τα σιδερακια τα ισιώνεις γιατι οταν βγαζεις το ταψακι για καθάρισμα να μενει η σχαρα στην θεση της με ενα μονο συρματακι στο μπροστα μερος και δεν δραπετεύει κανενας..
Δεν θελω να σε επηρεάσω.. Σκεψου το.. Εγω εχω απο ολες και 90αρες και 75αρες και δικες μου.. Η καθε μια εχει τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα της.

----------


## xasimo

> οι 76αρες πάντως έχουν σταντ έτοιμο που μπορεις να αγοράσεις... οπως τις έχω εγω


Το ξερω πως υπαρχουν ετοιμες βασεις για τις 76αρες. Γυρω στα 40 ευρω κανουν. Το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω *και προστασια* ομως γτ δεν τα εχω μεσα οπως εσυ. Αρα ειτε παιρνω την βαση ετοιμη και φτιαχνω και προστασια, ειτε κανω κατι που θα καλυβει και τα δυο. Το δευτερο σκεφτομαι να κανω. Και συγκεκριμενα αυτο εδω.

[IMG][/IMG]
Απλα, επειδη θελω να το παραγγειλω, επρεπε να αποφασισω τι ζευγαρωστρες θα βαλω μεσα, και οπως σας ειπα την 90αρα δεν την εχω δει με τα ματια μου γιατι δεν την πουλαν εδω στα πετ, για αυτο ηθελα την γνωμη σας, και για αυτο η ολη βαβουρα.
 Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα φωτα σας! Και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα... :Ashamed0001: 





> Κατερινα ειναι πολυ απλό.. Ανοιξα ολα τα κουμπωματα της σχαρας και την εβγαλα(αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο κομμάτι,βεβαια θα εχεις αφαιρέσει το ταψακι για να ειναι πιο ευκολο) .μετα κόβεις τα κουμπωματα(αυτακια) απο την αριστερή και δεξιά πλευρα,αν θυμαμαι καλά εχει απο ενα και στις δυο πλευρες.. Μετα ισιώνεις τα κουμποματα απο την πισω και την μπροστα πλευρα(ειναι 5 ή 6 σε καθε πλευρα) ετσι ωστε οταν την βαζεις στην θεση της τα πισω αυτακια θα μπαινουν αναμεσα στα καγκελα τις πισω πλευρας για περισσότερη στήριξη και τα μπροστά όντας ισια θα σε βοηθάν για να την βγάλεις. Στην συνέχεια για να γινει πιο στιβαρη η κλουβα επειδη εβγαλες την σχαρα θα δεσεις τον πάτο που εχει κατω απο το ταψακι με ταιραπς ή απλο συρματακι.το μοναδικο προβλημα που πολυ καλα έδειξες στην φωτο λυνεται πανευκολα..τραβώντας το ταψακι εξω 10ποντους το σημειο που δειχνεις οτι κολλαει βγαινει ανετα..και μετα ξανακλεινεις το ταψακι(εξάλλου σε καμια κλουβα δεν βγαζεις ταψακι και σχαρα μαζι.) δεν χρειάζεται να κόψεις κανεναν οδηγω.. Οπως βλεπεις το ταψακι σου εχει αρκετο πλατος πανω και ειναι σαν οδηγος για την σχαρα..
> Αααα ξεχασα τα πισω τα σιδερακια τα ισιώνεις γιατι οταν βγαζεις το ταψακι για καθάρισμα να μενει η σχαρα στην θεση της με ενα μονο συρματακι στο μπροστα μερος και δεν δραπετεύει κανενας..
> Δεν θελω να σε επηρεάσω.. Σκεψου το.. Εγω εχω απο ολες και 90αρες και 75αρες και δικες μου.. Η καθε μια εχει τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα της.


Τασο σ’ευχαριστω *παρα παρα πολυ*! Καταλαβα ακριβως τι εχεις κανει! Θα το επιχειρησω μια απο τις επομενες μερες. Στα πλαγια ναι, θελει δεματικο καλωδιων για να ειναι σταθερη μετα. Καιρο το σκεφτομουνα και φοβομουν πως θα χαλουσα την κλουβα και γι αυτο ηθελα την γνωμη καποιου αν το εχει δοκιμασει!  :Happy: 

Παντως εισαστε ολοι πολυ μαχιμοι για βοηθεια! Ευχαριστω ειλικρινα!

----------


## tasos-mo

Δοκίμασε το.. Στην τελική δεν χάνεις κάτι.. Αν δεν σ'αρεσει το ξανα φτιαχνεις οπως ηταν απλως τα δυο αυτακια που θα κόψεις..τους βαζεις απο ενα δεματικο(ταιραπ) και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημιά.. 
Και αν σου αρεσει,παρε κανονικα 75αρα..

----------


## xasimo

Ακριβως αυτο Τασο! Ετσι οπως το λες δεν χανω τιποτα. Εγω νομιζα πως επρεπε να κοψω και τα μπρος-πισω αυτακια και μετα δεν ξερω αν θα ξαναμπαινε η σχαρα σε περιπτωση που δεν εκανε δουλεια.
Αμα το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος ειναι αλλιως να σου απανταει εκ πειρας  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οταν βγει η σχαρα, στις 4 κατω γωνιες ισως βοηθουσε να δεσεις, 4 γωνιές σαν αυτες, για να ειναι ποιο σταθερη.

----------


## xasimo

Αν δεν ειναι σταθερο με το δεματικο, που πιστευω θα ειναι, θα το κοιταξω Κωστα. Thanks!

----------


## VasilisM

[IMG][/IMG]
Με ένα απλό πλαστικό πλέγμα με δεματικά το καλύπτεις από όλες τις πλευρές εκτός από μπροστά που είναι οι πόρτες και θα βλέπει τοίχο....φτηνή και καλή λύση...2 χρόνια έτσι στο μπαλκόνι δεν είχα πρόβλημα...

----------


## xasimo

Οντως και αυτη ειναι μια καλη και οικονομικη ιδεα Κ.Βασιλη....... :Confused0006: ουτε αυτο το ειχα σκεφτει...

Τελικα εμεις οι γυναικες μονο συνθετα μπορουμε να σκεφτουμε...στα απλα κολλαμε  :Ashamed0001: 

Ενα σωρο ιδεες μου εχετε κατεβασει εδω περα! Νοιωθω υποχρεη  ::

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ Κατερίνα σε μια ανάλογη περίπτωση είχα βάλει σίτα σταθερή στα πλαϊνά και μπροστά σίτα για τα Αλουμινια που μαζεύει μονη τις και είναι και μουρατη! :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

[QUOTE=kostas karderines;747529 μπροστά σίτα για τα Αλουμινια που μαζεύει μονη τις και είναι και μουρατη! :Happy: [/QUOTE]

Εννοεις σιτα που βαζουμε και στα παραθυρα? Τετοια? το εχω δει που το εχουν κανει πολλοι εδω μεσα αλλα φοβαμαι μην μου παει ο κουκος αηδονι .... θα ψαξω για τιμες να το δω  :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

Ναι Κατερίνα,αυτη αλλά ή αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι κόστος!μήπως έκανες τότε ένα τελάρο με σίτα φθηνή που θα το κρέμας στον σκελετό με δύο γαντζακια και θα το ξεκρεμας οπότε θες...

----------


## xasimo

Κωστα εχουμε κανει ενα τετοιο (καποια στιγμη θα σας το βαλω φωτο) αλλα πιανει παρα πολυ ογκο και δεν μας βγηκε και πολυ σταθερο. Δεν θελω να τα βαλω στον τοιχο γτ 3 80αρες ζευγαρωστρες σε ενα τοιχο + τελαρα προστασιας ειναι too much. Κατι τετοιο, σαν αυτο που εδειξα, εχουμε καταληξει οτι θα μας βολεψει περισσοτερο  :Happy:  Το ξερω πως θα μου βγει ακριβα....δεν εχω ρωτησει ακομα ποσο θα μας παει η λυπητερη αλλα πιστευω να αξιζει τον κοπο τουλαχιστον και μας κρατησει χρονια...

Οσο για αυτο που μου προτεινε ο Τασος, μολις το καναμε!!!! Ηταν πολυ πιο απλο απο οσο νομιζαμε. Η σχαρα μπαινει και βγαινει μια χαρα και η κλουβα ειναι σταθερη οπως και πριν!
Η μονη διαφορα Τασο ηταν οτι : τα πισω αυτακια τα κοψαμε στο σημειο που κυρτωνουν ωστε να ειναι ισια, γιατι δεν ισιωναν τελειως, και οτι τα μπροστα απλα τα χαλαρωσαμε και τα αφησαμε κυρτα, ετσι ωστε να "γαντζωνουν" και να καθεται πιο σταθερα η σχαρα! Μιλαμε οτι μου ελυσες τα χερια!! Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ  ::  ::

----------


## tasos-mo

Πλακα κανεις... μακαρι να μπορουσα να βοηθησω και πιο πολυ... χαρα μου.. 
Οπως με εχουν βοηθησει πολυ εδω μεσα,οπου μπορω θα βοηθαω και εγω...
Ειδες τελικα δεν ηταν τιποτα.. οσο για τα σιδερακια οπως σας βολευουν.. 
Να σου πω την αληθεια το ειχα στο μυαλο μου μηπως δεν σου αρεσε και σε επαιρνα στον λαιμο μου...χαχαχαχ

----------


## xasimo

Δεν θα με επαιρνες στο λαιμο σου και να μην μου αρεσε...τα φιλτραρουμε ολα αυτα που ακουμε εδω, αλλα στο τελος η αποφαση ειναι δικη μας  :winky: 
Παντως και γω δεν το περιμενα τοσο απλο. Θα το κανω και στις επομενες που θα παρω.

----------


## mitsman

Αρα θα παρεις 76αρες?????????
Γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιι ................ το βρηκαμε!!!!!

 :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:

----------


## xasimo

Οταν θα παρω οικοπεδο Δημητρη θα το βαλουμε σε δημοσκοπηση εδω μεσα  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## mitsman

> Οταν θα παρω οικοπεδο Δημητρη θα το βαλουμε σε δημοσκοπηση εδω μεσα


τι θελω και μιλάω....

 :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:  :trash:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Οσο για αυτο που μου προτεινε ο Τασος, μολις το καναμε!!!! Ηταν πολυ πιο απλο απο οσο νομιζαμε. Η σχαρα μπαινει και βγαινει μια χαρα και η κλουβα ειναι σταθερη οπως και πριν!
> Η μονη διαφορα Τασο ηταν οτι : τα πισω αυτακια τα κοψαμε στο σημειο που κυρτωνουν ωστε να ειναι ισια, γιατι δεν ισιωναν τελειως, και οτι τα μπροστα απλα τα χαλαρωσαμε και τα αφησαμε κυρτα, ετσι ωστε να "γαντζωνουν" και να καθεται πιο σταθερα η σχαρα! Μιλαμε οτι μου ελυσες τα χερια!! Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ


Καλησπέρα Κατερίνα μηπως ειναι ευκολο να βάλεις 1-2 φωτογραφίες να δω πως εγινε γιατί εχω την ιδια και σκεφτομαι να το κάνω, ευχαριστω ...

----------


## xasimo

χαχαχαχα! πλακα κανω ειμαι καλο παιδι κατα βαθος.... ::

----------


## xasimo

> Καλησπέρα Κατερίνα μηπως ειναι ευκολο να βάλεις 1-2 φωτογραφίες να δω πως εγινε γιατί εχω την ιδια και σκεφτομαι να το κάνω, ευχαριστω ...


Nαι εννοειται...μισο να τις τραβηξω!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Οταν θα παρω οικοπεδο Δημητρη θα το βαλουμε σε δημοσκοπηση εδω μεσα


σπιτι καλυτερα, διαμερισμα θες η μονοκατοικια? σε 2 μερες το βρηκαμε  :Anim 59:

----------


## xasimo

Λοιπον η σχαρα ειναι ετσι οταν θα βγει.

[IMG][/IMG]

Στο πισω μερος κοψαμε τα αυτακια για να γινουν ισια, αν εσεις μπορειται να τα ισιωσεται οπως ειπε ο Τασος, καλως.

[IMG][/IMG]

Στα πλαινα κοψαμε τελειως τα αυτακια και το λειαναμε σε κοινο το σημειο με μια ατσαλινη λιμα για να μην σκαλωνει στο μπες-βγες.

[IMG][/IMG]

Απο μπροστα ξελασκαραμε λιγο τα αυτακια και με μια απλη πιεση προς τα πισω του κλουβιου αυτα ξεγατζωνουν. Μπορει να σας βολεψει να τα ισιωσετε κι αυτα οπως ειπε ο Τασος.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Τωρα στις γωνιες επειδη η βαση το "κραταει" μερικως το κλουβι χρειαζεται να μπουν δεματικα καπως ετσι. Εγω δεν εβαλα ακομα μου ειχαν τελειωσει.

[IMG][/IMG]

Το μονο που εφιστω την προσοχη ειμαι να μην βγαζετε τελειως το ταψακι για να βγαλετε την σχαρα, μην γινει κανενα ατυχημα..αν βγει λιγο προς τα εξω το ταψι, μετα βγαινει και η σχαρα! Αυτα  ::

----------


## xasimo

> σπιτι καλυτερα, διαμερισμα θες η μονοκατοικια? σε 2 μερες το βρηκαμε


Βρες μου πρωτα τα λεφτα καλυτερα και θα σου πω στην πορεια πως *ακριβως* το θελω  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Λοιπον η σχαρα ειναι ετσι οταν θα βγει.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Στο πισω μερος κοψαμε τα αυτακια για να γινουν ισια, αν εσεις μπορειται να τα ισιωσεται οπως ειπε ο Τασος, καλως.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Στα πλαινα κοψαμε τελειως τα αυτακια και το λειαναμε σε κοινο το σημειο με μια ατσαλινη λιμα για να μην σκαλωνει στο μπες-βγες.
> ...


Ευχαριστω πολυ ευκολο δείχνει μαλλον θα το κάνω και εγώ

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Βρες μου πρωτα τα λεφτα καλυτερα και θα σου πω στην πορεια πως *ακριβως* το θελω



λεφτα υπαρχουν.... ::  :Happy0196: 

*******

----------


## tasos-mo

Κατερινα πολυ ωραια παρουσιαση... θα περιμενουμε οταν παρεις και τις αλλες να μας παρουσιασεις ολοκληρη την κατασκευη..

----------


## xasimo

Εννοειται πως οταν φτιαχτει θα σας την δειξω  :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Τασο ευχαριστουμε φιλε για την ιδεα της πατεντας! Κατερινα μπραβο για την υλοποιηση και για την παρουσιαση!
καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις σε αυτες τις κλουβες.

----------


## kostas karderines

πολυ ωραια το σκεφτηκες τασο,μπραβο φιλε!!!κατερινα εισαι πρωτο μαστορακι :Evilgrin0010: !οσο για την παρουσιαση δεν παιζεσαι... :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## tasos-mo

> Τασο ευχαριστουμε φιλε για την ιδεα της πατεντας! Κατερινα μπραβο για την υλοποιηση και για την παρουσιαση!
> καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις σε αυτες τις κλουβες.


Δεν σε ξεχασα Κωστα που ειχες πει να βαλω φωτο..αλλα βλεπεις η Κατερινα με προλαβε(ευτυχως Κατερινα γιατι ειμαι λιγο βαρυς..χαχαχ)..ασε που σιγουρα εγω δεν θα εκανε τοσο λεπτομερη παρουσιαση..

----------


## xasimo

***************




> πολυ ωραια το σκεφτηκες τασο,μπραβο φιλε!!!κατερινα εισαι πρωτο μαστορακι!οσο για την παρουσιαση δεν παιζεσαι...


στο μπλα μπλα ειμαι καλη...ρωτα τον Παντελη οση ωρα ημουν απο πανω του και του ελεγα τι να κανει  :Happy0187:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> οι 76αρες πάντως έχουν σταντ έτοιμο που μπορεις να αγοράσεις... οπως τις έχω εγω


Να τα και τα αγγελούδια ! :Love0033:  Που είστε βρε ζουζούνια όμορφα ;   ::  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

Κατερίνα πολύ ωραίες οι κατασκευές που πρόκειται να κάνει και καταπληκτικό θέμα , μπράβο παιδιά ! 
Κατερίνα για τα καναρίνια θέλεις τις ζευγαρώστρες ; 

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση , οι 90άρες που έδειξε ο κ.Μανόλης#15 με διαστάσεις 90χ43χ34.5 είναι ΜχΠχΥ ή ΜχΥχΠ ; 
Αν ενώσουμε δύο 90άρες σαν και αυτές με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να έχουμε μεγαλύτερο ύψος όπως και εδώ #7 θα ήταν ευρύχωρο και καλό για τα πουλιά ; Αν αντί για 90άρες κάναμε με 76άρες θα ήταν καλό για καναρίνια ή καρδερίνες ; 
Το έχει κάνει κάποιος σε πουλάκια πέραν των παπαγάλων ;

----------


## xasimo

Καλησπερα Μαριε!!!  :Happy0064: 
Ναι για τα καναρινια τα θελω  :Happy:      ντεν -  εχω - παπαγκαλο! μην επιμενεις.....  :Happy0196:   ::  :: 

Κοιτα κι εγω απο οτι εχω καταλαβει οι 90αρες ειναι πιο καταλληλες για τα καναρινια, λογω μηκους, και οι 76αρες πιο καταλληλες για τους παπαγαλους λογο μεγαλυτερους υψους και πλατους. 
Απλα εμενα μου αρεσουν πιο πολυ οι 76αρες...
Οι διαστασεις που βλεπεις ειναι μηκος - πλατος - υψος. με αυτον τον τροπο χαρακτηριζονται και στα μαγαζια - eshop.
δες στο πρωτο ποστ #1. Ετσι οπως το εγραψες βεβαια ειναι *μηκος 90 - υψος 43  - πλατος 34,5* 
Τελεια η κατασκευη που εδειξες!!! Νομιζω αν θελεις να την κανεις για παπαγαλους καλυτερα οι 76αρες...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άρα είναι 90 μήκος , 43 ύψος και 34.5 πλάτος . 
Αν ενωθεί όπως έδειξα θα γίνει ένα κλουβί με μήκος 90 , ύψος περίπου 86 και πλάτος 34.5 ! 
Καλό κλουβί δεν είναι ; ή ψηλόλιγνο ;  :Icon Embarassed: 
Όχι όχι Κατερίνα δε την θέλω για παπαγάλους  :Rolleye0012: 
παπαγάλο θα πάρεις και θα πεις και ένα τραγούδι , αλλά κάτσε να βρεθούμε από κοντά για να σε πείσω ! χαχαχαχα :Innocent0006:

----------


## xasimo

Για καναρινακια την θελεις? κοιτα μια χαρα θα ειναι σιγουρα....απλα προσωπικα εμενα μου αρεσει πιο πολυ να ειναι και στο φαρδος ανετη.
Βεβαια αν την θελεις για καναρινια λεω τωρα εγω.....θα μπορουσες ισως να την επεκτεινεις κατα μηκος...δεν ξερω αν γινεται βεβαια...αλλα φανταζεσαι ενα κλουβι με 1,80 μηκος...? αγωνες δρομου θα εκαναν εκει μεσα!!!
Βρε μηπως τις θες για καρδερινες... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κατερίνα δεν κατάλαβες χαχαχαχαχαχα  :: 

κατά ύψος θα γίνει η ένωση , όχι καταμήκος !  
Θα είναι πιο ψηλό δηλαδή , όχι πιο μακρύ ! 



> μήκος 90 , *ύψος περίπου 86* και πλάτος 34.5


 
αν δεις μόνο το ύψος αλλάζει από τις original διαστάσεις ! 

όχι δεν την θέλω για καναρίνια , τα καναρίνια μια χαρά είναι στο 2.5 μέτρων ύψους  και 1.5 μέτρο διάμετρο κλουβί 
στον κήπο που τα έχουν οι γονείς μου χαχαχαχαχα

απλά κουβέντα να γίνεται !  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## xasimo

Καταλαβα βρε τι μου ειπες  :winky: 
Εγω σου προτεινα και μια αλλη εναλλακτικη αλλα μαλλον ειναι υπερβολη  :Anim 59: 




> απλά κουβέντα να γίνεται !


κατι μας κρυβεις εσυ  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## mparoyfas

οχι Κατερινα δεν ειναι υπερβολη στα σκαριά το εχω με τις 90αρες υπερκλούβα 3,60 μετρα μήκος με γωνια (με δυσκολευει η γωνια αλλιώς η 1,80 ειναι ευκολάκι)  στις δοκιμές ειμαι οσονούπω αποτελέσματα , εχει κάποιες τεχνικες δυσκολιες αλλα δεν θα το εγκαταλείψω .

----------


## xasimo

3,60 ?  :Confused0053:  ουαου! αεροδιαδρομος...!!! 
Ευχομαι να σας βγει οπως την θελετε και θα ηθελα να την δω και εγω αυτην την υπερπαραγωγη, οταν με το καλο την ολοκληρωσετε !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ενα θεμα που ισως βοηθησει *Ο ασφαλής καθαρισμός της 76αρας ζευγαρώστρας.*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Να τα και τα αγγελούδια ! Που είστε βρε ζουζούνια όμορφα ;  
> 
> Κατερίνα πολύ ωραίες οι κατασκευές που πρόκειται να κάνει και καταπληκτικό θέμα , μπράβο παιδιά ! 
> Κατερίνα για τα καναρίνια θέλεις τις ζευγαρώστρες ; 
> 
> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση , οι 90άρες που έδειξε ο κ.Μανόλης#15 με διαστάσεις 90χ43χ34.5 είναι ΜχΠχΥ ή ΜχΥχΠ ; 
> Αν ενώσουμε δύο 90άρες σαν και αυτές με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να έχουμε μεγαλύτερο ύψος όπως και εδώ #7 θα ήταν ευρύχωρο και καλό για τα πουλιά ; Αν αντί για 90άρες κάναμε με 76άρες θα ήταν καλό για καναρίνια ή καρδερίνες ; 
> Το έχει κάνει κάποιος σε πουλάκια πέραν των παπαγάλων ;


Μαριε κατι τετοιο εννοεις? *Εφικτή ή όχι η συγκατοίκηση των 5 lovebirds μου μαζί σε κλούβα?*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι Κώστα αυτό εννοώ , αλλά να γίνει με 90άρες καλό δε θα ήταν  ; 
Με 76άρες όπως είναι στο θέμα ευρύχωρο δεν είναι ; 
Αν και ξέθαψα ένα κλουβί που έχω χειροποίητο από εμένα και τον Πατέρα μου μήκους 1μέτρο , πλάτος 60 εκ. και ύψος 1 μέτρο .  :Rolleye0012:  :Party0024:

----------


## teo24

> Ναι Κώστα αυτό εννοώ , αλλά να γίνει με 90άρες καλό δε θα ήταν  ; 
> Με 76άρες όπως είναι στο θέμα ευρύχωρο δεν είναι ; 
> Αν και ξέθαψα ένα κλουβί που έχω χειροποίητο από εμένα και τον Πατέρα μου μήκους 1μέτρο , πλάτος 60 εκ. και ύψος 1 μέτρο .


Μα καλα μερες που ειναι θες να αρχισω να φωναζω???Βαλε γρηγορα καμια φωτο απ την κλουβα....

----------


## teo24

Αααααα και Χρονια πολλα βρε..... :: 

 :Fighting0092: 

 ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Αααααα και Χρονια πολλα βρε.....


χαχαχαχαχα ! Χρόνια Πολλά και του χρόνου με υγεία ! 

Φυσικά και θα βγάλω φωτογραφία απλά τώρα την έβγαλα έξω (είναι και βαριά η άτιμη) και πάμε για καθάρισμα !
Αλλά έχουμε καιρό ακόμα ! 
Θα σας ανεβάσω σε λίγο φώτο μην περιμένεται όμως πολλά , ένα σκέτο κλουβί άδειο είναι ακόμα . :Icon Embarassed: 
 ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μα καλα μερες που ειναι θες να αρχισω να φωναζω???Βαλε γρηγορα καμια φωτο απ την κλουβα....


Θοδωρή είναι τελείως άδεια , απλά την έχω βγάλει για καθάρισμα και συντήρηση !

----------


## jk21

αν και εχεις χωρο για ακομα πιο τρελες καταστασεις ,οταν μπλεξεις με την << oμορφη >> σιγουρα με λιγες βελτιωσεις θα σου φανει πολυ χρησιμο

----------


## CreCkotiels

> αν και εχεις χωρο για ακομα πιο τρελες καταστασεις ,οταν μπλεξεις με την << oμορφη >> σιγουρα με λιγες βελτιωσεις θα σου φανει πολυ χρησιμο


 ::  Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ κ.Δημήτρη !!  ::  

Σίγουρα χρειάζονται πολλές βελτιώσεις και προσθήκες . 
Θα βάλω αρκετό πράσινο τόσο από μέσα όσο και από έξω !  :: 
Θα κόψω από αρχές Φλεβάρη που θα κλαδέψουμε τις ελιές μας διάφορα κλαδιά σε ποικιλία πάχους και μεγέθους για την σωστή εκγύμναση του πέλματος και σωστή μορφή των νυχιών . :: 

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι με την βοήθεια όλων σας εδώ θα γίνει πολύ ωραίο !  ::  ::

----------


## teo24

Μια χαρα ειναι και αδειο φιλε μου,που να βαλεις μεσα και τα φιλαρακια σου.

Κι εσυ πας για ''μπλεξιματα'' εεεεεε.......

----------


## ndlns

Αν και έχει περάσει καιρός από το τελευταίο ποστ, να πω ένα ευχαριστώ στο φίλο που παρατήρησε ότι μπορεί να δραπετεύσει ένα πουλί από το κάτω μέρος της κλουβας αν βγει η σχάρα. Δεν το είχα προσέξει. Τώρα όμως έλαβα τα μέτρα μου... και δείτε πως έλυσα το πρόβλημα. Το μόνο που δε μπορώ να αποφύγω είναι όταν βγει η σχάρα μπορεί το ένα πουλί να περάσει κάτω από το διαχωριστικό ... και να πάει στο χώρο του άλλου.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

> Αν και έχει περάσει καιρός από το τελευταίο ποστ, να πω ένα ευχαριστώ στο φίλο που παρατήρησε ότι μπορεί να δραπετεύσει ένα πουλί από το κάτω μέρος της κλουβας αν βγει η σχάρα. Δεν το είχα προσέξει. Τώρα όμως έλαβα τα μέτρα μου... και δείτε πως έλυσα το πρόβλημα. Το μόνο που δε μπορώ να αποφύγω είναι όταν βγει η σχάρα μπορεί το ένα πουλί να περάσει κάτω από το διαχωριστικό ... και να πάει στο χώρο του άλλου.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ένα κόλπο είναι να πιάσεις με δεματικά την σχάρα πίσωνα μην κουνιέται.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> οι 76αρες πάντως έχουν σταντ έτοιμο που μπορεις να αγοράσεις... οπως τις έχω εγω


Παλιό το ποστ αλλά έχετε υπόψη σας αν έχουν καταργηθεί οι 76αρες; δε βρίσκω πουθενά

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Οι 76αρες κυκλοφορουν κανονικα αν πας σε eshop και πατησεις ζευγαρωστρες εχει 76αρες

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Οι 76αρες κυκλοφορουν κανονικα αν πας σε eshop και πατησεις ζευγαρωστρες εχει 76αρες


Δίκιο έχεις. Τις βρήκα. Τη βάση όμως που ανέφεραν πιο πάνω τα παιδιά δεν είδα κάπου.

----------


## ndlns

Με τα δεματικά δεν θα βγαίνει ή σχάρα να την καθαρίζεις. Έτσι οπως το έκανα μπορείς να τη βγάζεις άφοβα...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

> Με τα δεματικά δεν θα βγαίνει ή σχάρα να την καθαρίζεις. Έτσι οπως το έκανα μπορείς να τη βγάζεις άφοβα...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Βάζεις χεράκι μέσα και καθαρίζεις μια χαρά προκειμένου να σου φύγουν.

----------


## ndlns

Αυτό λέω. Έτσι δεν μπορούν να φύγουν. Και είναι απλή λύση και φτηνή. Άσε που με τις πόρτες που έχει,αν βάζεις χέρι μέσα είναι ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνο να σου φύγουν...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

> Αυτό λέω. Έτσι δεν μπορούν να φύγουν. Και είναι απλή λύση και φτηνή. Άσε που με τις πόρτες που έχει,αν βάζεις χέρι μέσα είναι ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνο να σου φύγουν...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η λύση σου από την φώτο.

----------


## VasilisM

Το πλαστικό από κάτω πιέζει το συρτάρι προς τα πάνω?

----------


## ndlns

Έχω βάλει πλαστική σίτα από το κάτω μέρος που δεν έχει κάγκελα. Αν κατά λάθος έρθει λίγο μπροστά ή λεκάνη, από κάτω έχει κενό, αφού έχει βγει η σχάρα για καθάρισμα. Αρα, πάει το πουλάκι...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

Το πρόβλημα είναι το κενο στις 2 πίσω γωνίες...και λίγο να πάει μπροστά η λεκάνη πάει το πουλάκι....δες καλό το κλουβί

----------


## ndlns

Το είδα καλά το κλουβί και σε ευχαριστώ γιατί αν δεν το είχες γράψει θα την πατούσα! Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και το δοκίμασα μέσα στο σπίτι φυσικά. Δεν βγαίνει τίποτα. Σου στελνω νέες φωτογραφίες για να δεις το πισω μέρος...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

Εσένα καλή είναι...εγώ έχω μια παρόμοια που από πίσω και κάτω έχει κενό(λείπουν 4-5 κάγκελα) και από τις 2 πλευρές.

----------


## ndlns

Κατάλαβα... Είπα κι εγώ γιατί δεν συνεννοούμαστε. Πάντως κι εμένα χωρίς πλέγμα, πρόβλημα ήταν...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xasimo

> Δίκιο έχεις. Τις βρήκα. Τη βάση όμως που ανέφεραν πιο πάνω τα παιδιά δεν είδα κάπου.


Σου εστειλα πμ για να δεις πως ειναι περιπου αυτες που βρηκα εγω.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τελικά όσο και να ψάχνω τόσο δεν αποφασίζω!!!

Χαχαχα! Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Labirikos

Τί εννοείς αγρίμια?

----------

